

Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have collapsible comments? - sendos

I assume the coding to implement this is beyond trivial, so maybe there is a well thought out reason for not implementing them.<p>Any ideas what that reason might be? Has PG addressed this in the past?
======
mschuster91
The HTML that HN emits simply does not allow for anything like collapsible
comments.

~~~
maxerickson
Here's a gist I might be posting too often:

[https://gist.github.com/maxerickson/8456792](https://gist.github.com/maxerickson/8456792)

I always make sure to point out that I cribbed from here a bit:

[http://alexander.kirk.at/js/hackernews-collapsible-
threads.j...](http://alexander.kirk.at/js/hackernews-collapsible-threads.js)

So it's just a little awkward.

